# New Point Test July 2011



## AusiImmi (Feb 8, 2011)

Dear All, 
I am new in this forum. I am IT Professional and need Australian immigration. My skills are positively assess by ACS last month. Now I am planning for IELTS.

I have total 12 years of professional paid experience and have all experience certificate. But when I applied for ACS I show only my current employer experience which is of total 6 years. 

Now I want to get benifit from new point system and want to show 12 years experience which give me 15 points as compaired to 5 years experience which give me 10 points.

My question is
- Can I apply with 12 years experience to DIAC. My ACS Letter shows only my 
current experience i.e. 6 years ?
- What is difference between Sponsorship by state or territory
government and Sponsorship by family or state or territory government to 
regional Australia ?

Thank You all in advence


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't think anyone can answer your first question. The specifics of what kind of evidence to provide to claim points under the new system will only become clear when the DIAC provide further information.

Difference b/w state sponsorship and family is that of priority. State sponsorhsip is priority 2 and family may be priority 3 or 4 depending on your occupation.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

My question is
- Can I apply with 12 years experience to DIAC. My ACS Letter shows only my 
current experience i.e. 6 years ?
- What is difference between Sponsorship by state or territory
government and Sponsorship by family or state or territory government to 
regional Australia ?

Asalamalikum,
First of all the new points test is proposed not a reality. So you should not depend on them as far as applying for Visa. I suggest if you have +ve ACS assessment, just go ahead an give IELTS, try and get all 7's.

now your questions:
- Can I apply with 12 years experience to DIAC. My ACS Letter shows only my 
current experience i.e. 6 years ?
*I dont think so, because the purpose of ACS is to validate all your work experience and qualifications so that DIAC doesnt have to do that (In exceptional cases they might have to revalidate the documents). *

- What is difference between Sponsorship by state or territory
government and Sponsorship by family or state or territory government to 
regional Australia ?
*As far as State sponsorship is concerned. It helps you get your visa processed within 1 year. 

I am not sure what is the priority of family sponsorship. But Family sponsorship is always mentioned with State sponsorship so i guess they might have the same priority.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

adeelijaz49 said:


> [Snip]...
> I am not sure what is the priority of family sponsorship. But Family sponsorship is always mentioned with State sponsorship so i guess they might have the same priority.



Wrong!!! The priority of family sponsorship is 3 or 4 depending on your nominated occupation.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi

ACS has a different requirement and DIAC requirement is different. till sometime back, to get your skill asessed ACS required 4 years experience and DIAC asked for 12 months in last 24 months. ACS assesses your skill and not points that you get for applying to DIAC. they simply give you a code irrespective of number of years you have wrked for, whereas DIAC processes your application based on their requirement. go ahead and give them the documentation for gaining the extra points. 

why i say this, when acs gives you the letter, it clearly mentions 4 years experience and never the actual number of years experience you show (4 being the minimum requirement).


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi
> 
> ACS has a different requirement and DIAC requirement is different. till sometime back, to get your skill asessed ACS required 4 years experience and DIAC asked for 12 months in last 24 months. ACS assesses your skill and not points that you get for applying to DIAC. they simply give you a code irrespective of number of years you have wrked for, whereas DIAC processes your application based on their requirement. go ahead and give them the documentation for gaining the extra points.
> 
> why i say this, when acs gives you the letter, it clearly mentions 4 years experience and never the actual number of years experience you show (4 being the minimum requirement).


Dear Anj,

My ACS letter explicitly contains the following language:

For the purpose of your application you have as of January 2005 satisfied the requirements of th ACS PIM 3, Group A

Your work experience has been calculated as follows:

Dates: 01/01 - 08/07 (6yrs 7mths)
Position: ******
Employer: ******

Dates: 08/07 - 08/10 (3yrs 0mths)
Position: ******
Employer: ******

so you see they DO acknowledge the total experience. And the 4 years experience on which they granted me positive assessment is the FIRST 4 years of my experience (per the line which says I have '... as of January 2005 satisfied the requirements...'. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

again, ACS assesses your skill, not total number of years. For clarification one can call DIAC and confirm.

I had a similar question when we applied fr our assessment, i asked my agent and he said DIAC requirement is different and ACS requirement is different. You are not showing your experience as it is not required by ACS, wehreas if DIAC requires you to, you can, to gain those extra points.

And yes DIAC does check your work experience. Who said they do not? when you check your status online it clearly says further evidence required in some cases for their work experience? if they do not check work experience then why would they bother asking for further documents? No one gets a call from ACS when they are getting theri skill assessed but a lot of people get calls from DIAC.

We gave all documents that we gave to ACS but we were asked for further documents by DIAC.. why would that be? 

I am not trying to prove anyone wrong here, just stating the fact that ACS is in no way attached to DIAC. they are separate entities. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation, anj. But you see, the online application form of ACS explicitly asks:

_Please enter details of relevant experience in the last 10 years._

PLUS, the word document explaining the ACS procedure says:

_1.8.	If you do not answer all the questions on the application form in full or do not provide sufficiently detailed documentation to support your application, your application may not be successful._

My interpretation is that you need to enter ALL IT experience in the last 10 years - even if the experience is more than ACS requirement. And as my ACS letter shows, ACS considers the FULL 10 years experience and notes its evaluation on the letter. The same document also contains the following:

_1.6.	When assessing your application, the ACS compares your education and employment experience against an equivalent occupation in Australia. This requires you to provide very detailed and precise information on your education and employment experience._

So you see, ACS is doing something which DIAC will NEVER do - it performs a fine-toothed comparison of your employment details against Australian standards to evaluate whether your experience counts or not. DIAC performs the detailed background checks like contacting employers etc. There is a distribution of duties but if you submit a work experience to DIAC that has NOT been evaluated by ACS, there is a chance the experience may be rejected. Thoughts?




anj1976 said:


> again, ACS assesses your skill, not total number of years. For clarification one can call DIAC and confirm.
> 
> I had a similar question when we applied fr our assessment, i asked my agent and he said DIAC requirement is different and ACS requirement is different. You are not showing your experience as it is not required by ACS, wehreas if DIAC requires you to, you can, to gain those extra points.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

again i dont think so 
DIAC has ACS for assessing the skill, as it is impossible for them to check if a person is fit to be say a .net pro or not, DIAC is concerned with number of years and how genuine your work experience is, whereas ACS checks if you are fit to be called a .net pro or not. you are not getting me, ACS performs a different task than what DIAC does with your experience.

Again i would say, it is best to speak to someone at DIAC, i am giving you my thought, and i am no professional at this. i migt be wrong but to me, my mind says he can show his experiecne to get the extra points.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, let's just disagree to disagree to disagree on this one  I second you on the recommendation that the OP should contact the DIAC directly. I myself am not a migration agent or anyone authorized to make claims - I am just explaining my own thought process. It is best for the OP to contact DIAC directly. Cheers!!!!!


----------



## AusiImmi (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Anj and AusImmi for yuor comments.
I add one thing hear after your discussion.
If I will not show my full 12 years experience to DIAC then how I will explain them the gap of 6 years in my carrer when I was doing my previous job which i didnt show to ACS ?

And also Please guide me how I do contact to DIAC, I mean if you prople have email address of DIAC.

Regards


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Anj and AusImmi for yuor comments.
I add one thing hear after your discussion.
If I will not show my full 12 years experience to DIAC then how I will explain them the gap of 6 years in my carrer when I was doing my previous job which i didnt show to ACS ?

This is why it is a good idea to keep a single consistent version of job experience throughout the process. That said, do you realize that the DIAC has NOT formalized the new points system and hence we DO NOT know what kind of evidence DIAC will require for the new points system? Maybe they will look at the ACS letter to determine years of experience and maybe they will not. Only time will tell and we will only know for sure when they update their website.

And also Please guide me how I do contact to DIAC, I mean if you prople have email address of DIAC.

Try contacting them on the following number (NOTE: This is ONLY for pre-lodgement enquiries):

Dial (+61) 1300 364 613 and press 1, then press 0.

Hours of operation: Mon - Fri 0900-1600 (Central Australian Time) 

I recommend you should call around 0900 (Central Australian Time). It will be around 3/2 in the morning in Pakistan at that time but the number of calls will hopefully be minimum. Best of luck!!!


----------

